# Memorial Day weekend cookin' thread



## JHannah92 (May 23, 2015)

Let's get this party started! 

I cooked up some sausage and eggs and some frozen buttermilk biscuits. I'm stuffed. Gotta eat out tonight (wife's bday) but tomorrow the charcoal gets going. What y'all got cooking this weekend?


----------



## Grey Man (May 23, 2015)

I bet you're stuffed, I'd stuff myself on that too!

Made some waffles this morning. Got some gluten problems in the family, but this gluten free waffle recipe is as good as any. My son liked em more than he liked having me take his picture, lol


----------



## bigelow (May 23, 2015)

Got a brisket on the offset


----------



## JHannah92 (May 23, 2015)

That brisket gonna be good Big.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 23, 2015)

JHannah92 said:


> Let's get this party started!
> 
> I cooked up some sausage and eggs and some frozen buttermilk biscuits. I'm stuffed. Gotta eat out tonight (wife's bday) but tomorrow the charcoal gets going. What y'all got cooking this weekend?


Nice start!!! Way to kick things off!!!


Grey Man said:


> I bet you're stuffed, I'd stuff myself on that too!
> 
> Made some waffles this morning. Got some gluten problems in the family, but this gluten free waffle recipe is as good as any. My son liked em more than he liked having me take his picture, lol


That looks great!!!


bigelow said:


> Got a brisket on the offset



Oh yeah! That's gonna be good!! You going to do some burnt ends?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 23, 2015)

I pulled some Q out of the freezer and we made pulled pork nachos for lunch. It was very good!!!!


----------



## JHannah92 (May 23, 2015)

That looks dang good GDawg. I just got my Akorn beat back into shape from when my dogs knocked it over. Started some lump and it's holding temp like a champ. Ready for some sho nuff smokin' tomorrow.


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 23, 2015)

Ribs are on! Using Meat Church Honey Hog rub!  Starting to get that color!


----------



## JHannah92 (May 23, 2015)

Dadgum those ribs looking good.


----------



## T-N-T (May 23, 2015)

*home grown beef*





Oh yes. 

Coffee rub, brown sugar and a splash of dales.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 23, 2015)

JHannah92 said:


> That looks dang good GDawg. I just got my Akorn beat back into shape from when my dogs knocked it over. Started some lump and it's holding temp like a champ. Ready for some sho nuff smokin' tomorrow.


Thanks!! Can't wait to see some smoked goodnees off yours tomorrow!


Kevinmw76 said:


> Ribs are on! Using Meat Church Honey Hog rub!  Starting to get that color!


Those are looking mighty fine!!!


TopherAndTick said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> Coffee rub, brown sugar and a splash of dales.


Wow! That's gonna be good!!!


----------



## Grey Man (May 23, 2015)

Home grown beef? Nice! Don't see that much, looks great!


----------



## frosty20 (May 23, 2015)

doing a LCB tomorrow with some friends, then some smoked country style ribs on Monday. May throw some armadillo eggs on there as well


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 23, 2015)

Round 1


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 23, 2015)

Round 2


----------



## T-N-T (May 23, 2015)

Scallops?


----------



## buckrub (May 23, 2015)

Got the smoke rollin. Cooking a beef tenderloin, reverse sear style. Also cooking some Brussel sprouts and Mac and cheese.


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 23, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Scallops?



Yes sir


----------



## T-N-T (May 23, 2015)

Oh my. I'm on my way!


----------



## Grey Man (May 23, 2015)

Did up a rack of Memphis style ribs. Made a Memphis rub, slapped on a thick coat, and smoked for five hours. No wrap, no water or juice.


----------



## Grey Man (May 23, 2015)

Came out with a nice strong bark and tender inside


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 23, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Oh my. I'm on my way!



How fer is you-uns from "Don't Blink" NC???



Grey Man said:


> Came out with a nice strong bark and tender inside



MAM DAT LOOKZ GREAT


----------



## frosty20 (May 23, 2015)

Grey Man said:


> Came out with a nice strong bark and tender inside




thats how memphis style rolls buddy


----------



## buckrub (May 23, 2015)

Getting close.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 23, 2015)

Man I am drooling all over myself from this thread. Great food from all.  This gonna be good...........

Got a nice rack of baby backs resting in the frig covered in Q spicy rub. 

Bone in pork roast rubbed down with applewood rub.

Drummettes marinating in the frig. 

Gonna do my wife's baked beans and some slaw. 

Maybe some Italian bread with garlic and herb butter. 
Man that stuffs good on a fresh ear of corn.


----------



## buckrub (May 23, 2015)

Plated up. It was Quite good.


----------



## JHannah92 (May 23, 2015)

Y'all killing it today. Love these holiday weekend cookin threads.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

Dang guys! And think, it's only Saturday


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 23, 2015)

fishbum2000 said:


> Round 1





fishbum2000 said:


> Round 2


Nice!! I'd tear both rounds slap up!!!


Grey Man said:


> Did up a rack of Memphis style ribs. Made a Memphis rub, slapped on a thick coat, and smoked for five hours. No wrap, no water or juice.





Grey Man said:


> Came out with a nice strong bark and tender inside


Oh yeah!! Love that bark!!!


buckrub said:


> Plated up. It was Quite good.



That looks perfect!!!


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 23, 2015)

Glazed half with Cacakalacky Cheerwine glaze and Blues Hog on the other half


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 23, 2015)

Dayum!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 23, 2015)

Kevinmw76 said:


> Dayum!



Those look awesome!!


----------



## RBM (May 23, 2015)

I got some Scrub Oak and Black Oak but I went the easy way and did charcoal with Hickory chips. Did some pork ribs, brats, and dogs. Goes good with garlic bread, mashed taters, and baked beans. No photos. Sorry. Most of it is history already anyway.


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 23, 2015)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Those look awesome!!



Thank you!  They were dang good


----------



## bigelow (May 23, 2015)

No burnt ends Darryl but was good


----------



## bigelow (May 23, 2015)

Nice lookin grub brothers


----------



## T-N-T (May 23, 2015)

Kevin, what's up wit that rub. I'm a Tarheel and love me some cherry wine.


----------



## T-N-T (May 23, 2015)

That's a hunk Big!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> No burnt ends Darryl but was good



Beautiful man!!!


----------



## tsharp (May 23, 2015)

Looking good on here today. Went shrimping this morning didn't do so good only around 50lbs. The moon not right. Just snacked for lunch and supper. Got the pit ready for a ham tomorrow.


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 23, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Kevin, what's up wit that rub. I'm a Tarheel and love me some cherry wine.



The rub I use is Meat Church - Honey Hog.  They also make one that is hot with jalapeño powder in it that is off the chain good!

The glaze I used today


----------



## Grey Man (May 23, 2015)

A glaze with Cheerwine? That looks and sounds so good I'm not sure I could stand it.


----------



## tcarter86 (May 23, 2015)

Crabs mud bugs and shrimp..did a lcb

Firing up the grill tomorrow and/or monday


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 24, 2015)

buckrub said:


> Plated up. It was Quite good.



That looks great



Kevinmw76 said:


> Dayum!



Those are a work or art



tcarter86 said:


> Crabs mud bugs and shrimp..did a lcb
> 
> Firing up the grill tomorrow and/or monday



I want to get me some mud bugz. That looks awesome


----------



## JHannah92 (May 24, 2015)

We off and running today. Biscuits with homemade gravy. Purty tasty. Got babybacks going on the Akorn later. Gonna be a good day.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 24, 2015)

tcarter86 said:


> Crabs mud bugs and shrimp..did a lcb
> 
> Firing up the grill tomorrow and/or monday


Nice!!! Love me some LCB!


JHannah92 said:


> We off and running today. Biscuits with homemade gravy. Purty tasty. Got babybacks going on the Akorn later. Gonna be a good day.



That looks good! Wish I had a plate of that right now!!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 24, 2015)

The food continues to be outstanding in here.  Great cooks fellas.



Bout tahe the meats outta frig. And crank up the first voyage run with the Akorn.

Going big cook like GDawg ham and have learned from  Pop Pop - if you gonna fire it up, get your monies worth - load it up. 

Everyone have a great Memorial Day and safe travels and celebrations. 

 Nice rack of baby backs I needed to clean out of freezer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2015)

Man, lookin' good y'all!  Kevin, I make up a sweet sauce with Cheerwine that I love on ribs and chicken.  

I've been doing a lot of work around the house and yard so I haven't done any major smokes yet this weekend, but I'm gonna throw on some baby backs and a fattie tomorrow.

I still been cookin, though. Here's so far this weekend:

Got my cast iron on. Deer steaks, fried taters with onions and bacon, cornbread and gravy, all cooked in 100-year-old family cast iron:



Surf and turf-Medium-rare grilled Paymaster-treatment ribeye hit with some bacon/herb butter, grilled Carolina shrimp with mustard/lime sauce,  stuffed twice-baked tater with bacon, green onions, butter, sharp cheddar, garlic, and sour cream mixed in. They were da bomb:



Salad topped with chicken breast marinated in olive oil, lemon zest and juice, garlic, rosemary, and thyme and grilled up with a little pecan smoke, homemade Greek dressing. Good stuff:


----------



## T-N-T (May 24, 2015)

Yall are killing me this weekend. Looks great everyone!


----------



## JHannah92 (May 24, 2015)

Ready for smoke.


----------



## JHannah92 (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly, I could bout near eat myself to death with all that good chow.


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks Y'all !  All of the food looks awesome!


----------



## frosty20 (May 24, 2015)

Kevinmw76 said:


> The rub I use is Meat Church - Honey Hog.  They also make one that is hot with jalapeño powder in it that is off the chain good!
> 
> The glaze I used today




where did you get it?


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 24, 2015)

Akorn holding temp.......time load it up.   Since this my first on the Akorn critique is welcome.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 24, 2015)

It's off and running.......using cherry for this smoke.


----------



## Grey Man (May 24, 2015)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Akorn holding temp.......time load it up.   Since this my first on the Akorn critique is welcome.



Looking good!


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 24, 2015)

frosty20 said:


> where did you get it?



I usually order my rub.  Meatchurch.com.  Roswell hardware carries it as well.  Highly recommend it! 

I got that Cheerwine glaze at Dr. Sauce in Woodstock.  But you can order it as well.

Blues Hog sauce is available all around.  I usually pick it up at Roswell Hardware or Striplings near Athens .


----------



## pasinthrough (May 24, 2015)

Today I managed to cook a pack of stuffed deer sausage and some center cut pork chops. The chops were glazed with a little low sodium Dales and then dry rubbed with roasted garlic and a few herbs. They were delicious!


----------



## JHannah92 (May 24, 2015)

Got hongry smelling those ribs cooking, had some Conecuh sausage in the fridge. Sis in law gave me a little Weber Smokey Joe for Christmas, figured it was a good time to break it out.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 24, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, lookin' good y'all!  Kevin, I make up a sweet sauce with Cheerwine that I love on ribs and chicken.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of work around the house and yard so I haven't done any major smokes yet this weekend, but I'm gonna throw on some baby backs and a fattie tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Wow! It all looks amazing NCH!!!


JHannah92 said:


> Ready for smoke.





JHannah92 said:


> Got hongry smelling those ribs cooking, had some Conecuh sausage in the fridge. Sis in law gave me a little Weber Smokey Joe for Christmas, figured it was a good time to break it out.


That's how you do it!!!


SapeloJoeBro said:


> It's off and running.......using cherry for this smoke.


You got it going on!! Looking good Brother!!!


pasinthrough said:


> Today I managed to cook a pack of stuffed deer sausage and some center cut pork chops. The chops were glazed with a little low sodium Dales and then dry rubbed with roasted garlic and a few herbs. They were delicious!


Nice job!! I bet it was good!!!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 24, 2015)

Wings off and tossed in some buffalo wing sauce.  Temp been holding 275. Adjusted a bit since wings done. Bring it down some for ribs and pork roast.

Little mid-afternoon snack while watching the Braves.

Really, really like this Akorn so far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2015)

Smoked a ham and turkey breast. Forvot pic of turkey. It will be for sammies at the beach. Ham will be consumed tonight with some pineapple casserole and pole beans with garlic toast.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 24, 2015)

Pork roast finished. Baby backs wrapped and back on.

Looks good Mandy.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 24, 2015)

If your ever down this way give these a try. They are great.  These were found at 3Way.


----------



## JHannah92 (May 24, 2015)

Some good looking chow up in here.


----------



## Kdog (May 24, 2015)

We have a Memorial day/my fathers birthday cookout planned for tomorrow.  Have a few things to burn on the menu.  











Expect to fire up tonight around 10:00p.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2015)

Great looking food going on! We are up NCH's way close to Burnsville. Quick trip to visit daughter. Not sure what's on the menu for tonight, will follow up later.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2015)

*Catfeeshs.*

Me and Mrs. Moonpie went to the lake Friday and caught these before it turned into the ocean.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2015)

*Took a little swim in some hot peanut oil.*

Getting there. Catfeeshs and sweet tater fries.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 24, 2015)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Wings off and tossed in some buffalo wing sauce.  Temp been holding 275. Adjusted a bit since wings done. Bring it down some for ribs and pork roast.
> 
> Little mid-afternoon snack while watching the Braves.
> 
> Really, really like this Akorn so far.





SapeloJoeBro said:


> Pork roast finished. Baby backs wrapped and back on.
> 
> Looks good Mandy.


Heck yeah Sap!! Looks like you got that thing figured out!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smoked a ham and turkey breast. Forvot pic of turkey. It will be for sammies at the beach. Ham will be consumed tonight with some pineapple casserole and pole beans with garlic toast.


That looks awesome!! Love me some turkey sammiches!!


Kdog said:


> We have a Memorial day/my fathers birthday cookout planned for tomorrow.  Have a few things to burn on the menu.
> 
> 
> Expect to fire up tonight around 10:00p.


Awesome!! That's gonna be good!!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Me and Mrs. Moonpie went to the lake Friday and caught these before it turned into the ocean.


Nice haul!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2015)

*Almost.*

More onion rangs and hush puppies .


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 24, 2015)

I did wings on the Akorn. I also threw some corn on there and it was pretty good. Mrs GaDawgs fixed Parmesan crusted taters wrapped in foil on the grill. I forgot to take pics of them done and half the grill unloaded before I remembered! It was all very good!!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 24, 2015)

Kdog, you gonna have it going on....

Yes sir Moone, you and the mrs. tour them fish up!
I got a bunch of vidalias I want to fry up. Looks good.

GDawg, thanks but not yet. Gotta thank Dub for recommending the Kamdojoe forum again. Dub first did when he got his. Thanks man!

I wouldn't leave it over night yet. Nope.  

This thread definently showing the opening of the season. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2015)

*Suppa time.*

Time to get with it. Met Darryl, Brett and Chris on the lake too Friday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2015)

Man this Memorial Day thread just keeps getting better and better! Let's all not forget those that paid the ultimate price, so we can cook and spend time with family and friends.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 24, 2015)

True words, Moon.  Reason my first one on the Akorn was today. Memories on Memorial Day. We will never forget! 

Ribs ready just in time for the race.


----------



## tsharp (May 24, 2015)

WOW what a thread. I smoked a ham today and smothered green beans with onions and bacon, also tater
salad.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 24, 2015)

Man that looks good and tasty T. Nice.

Off and resting. Bout time to eat.....


----------



## JHannah92 (May 24, 2015)

Haven't tasted em yet, but this is shore the purtiest rack of ribs I ever cooked. Just waiting on the sides to finish and it's chow time!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2015)

Man, looking awesomne, y'all!  Sap, looks like you got that thing figured out already!  JHannah, that is sho-nuff a purty rack of ribs. Hope mine tomorrow turn out like that. Tsharp, that ham looks good, man!

Gettin' ready to make some smoked chicken/mushroom quesadillas here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2015)

Mandy, that looks mighty fine! Daryl and Moonpie, y'all killin' me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smoked a ham and turkey breast. Forvot pic of turkey. It will be for sammies at the beach. Ham will be consumed tonight with some pineapple casserole and pole beans with garlic toast.



Forgot to give gd44 credit for the rub on the pik nik.


----------



## JHannah92 (May 24, 2015)

Plated up with purple hulls and parmesan garlic bread. Oh yeah.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Good lawd y'all! Here's mine. Smoked chicken on the Akorn.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Plated  up after we devoured the wings.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2015)

Mark, that chicken looks perfect. Man!


----------



## JHannah92 (May 24, 2015)

Sho does look good. I'm gonna have to hit up some leg quarters soon.


----------



## pasinthrough (May 24, 2015)

Classic pepperoni pizza tonight. Almost ready...


----------



## PopPop (May 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Plated  up after we devoured the wings.



Righteous!


----------



## Kdog (May 24, 2015)

Great looking eats all!!!


----------



## Paymaster (May 24, 2015)

MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a thread full of awesomness!!!!!!!!

I had steak tonite, cut the tender off for my wife and I had the strip, drunken chicken tomorrow.


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 24, 2015)

Did BBQ today


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 24, 2015)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Man that looks good and tasty T. Nice.
> 
> Off and resting. Bout time to eat.....


Looks like you nailed it Sap!!!


NCHillbilly said:


> Mandy, that looks mighty fine! Daryl and Moonpie, y'all killin' me!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forgot to give gd44 credit for the rub on the pik nik.


I hope y'all enjoyed!


JHannah92 said:


> Plated up with purple hulls and parmesan garlic bread. Oh yeah.


Oh yeah!! That looks awesome!!


mark-7mag said:


> Good lawd y'all! Here's mine. Smoked chicken on the Akorn.





mark-7mag said:


> Plated  up after we devoured the wings.


Good grief that's some good looking chicken!!!


pasinthrough said:


> Classic pepperoni pizza tonight. Almost ready...


Nice!!


Paymaster said:


> MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a thread full of awesomness!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had steak tonite, cut the tender off for my wife and I had the strip, drunken chicken tomorrow.


That looks perfect!!!


fishbum2000 said:


> Did BBQ today


Looking good man!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 24, 2015)

Every time I look on here it just keeps getting better!! Having to post on my phone. Not real good reception up here in NCH land. Gonna give tonight's suppa a try. Heck of a lot of good food guys and gal. I didn't leave you out Mandy!


----------



## Gbeagle (May 25, 2015)

My first attempt at an overnight and came out great. Cooked these up for a vet friend of mine who had a hankering for something other than hamburgers and hotdogs.


----------



## Coweta Redneck (May 25, 2015)

GDawg told me I needed to jump in and post. 7lb butt rubbed with fox brothers (out of Darryl's rub). Just using a weber kettle. I put it on about 8 yesterday morning. Used some pecan chunks. Kept around 275 and it came off around 4. Wrapped in some foil for about an hour or so. Came out great!


----------



## frosty20 (May 25, 2015)

cooked a low country boil yesterday


----------



## JHannah92 (May 25, 2015)

Breakfast!

Mega-pancake and bacon. I'm full.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2015)

*Last nights Suppa.*

Veggies ready for foiling. Lot of good colors if nuthin else. I think I've gained ten pounds just looking at this thread! Lots of great cooking going on!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2015)

*On the grill.*

Foiled veggies and cheekun. Daughter is still using one of my old grills.


----------



## pop pop jones (May 25, 2015)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> It's off and running.......using cherry for this smoke.



Yes sir, that's the way to load up a smoking machine.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 25, 2015)

Man, all that looks so good! It always amazes me at the variety of delicious eats posted on here! Coweta Redneck, that butt looks absolutely perfect. 

Made some smoked pulled chicken and mushroom quesadillas here last night, one of my favorite meals. Pull the smoked chicken off the bone, sautee it up with some Tex-mex seasonings, roasted/peeled red bell and jalapeno peppers, green onions, diced tomato, mushrooms and beer, add sharp cheddar and Jack cheese, guacamole, sour cream, and a cold Tecate or three, and man!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2015)

*Chow time.*

Turned out very tasty.


----------



## pop pop jones (May 25, 2015)

JHannah92 said:


> Got hongry smelling those ribs cooking, had some Conecuh sausage in the fridge. Sis in law gave me a little Weber Smokey Joe for Christmas, figured it was a good time to break it out.



Brother me and a little smokey joe, have fed an army before. I don't think you could mess up a cook on 1 of those if you triple stacked the meat.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 25, 2015)

I gotta get me another Smokey Joe, mine done worn out and got a hole burnt through it. Great little grills.


----------



## Coweta Redneck (May 25, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, all that looks so good! It always amazes me at the variety of delicious eats posted on here! Coweta Redneck, that butt looks absolutely perfect.
> 
> Made some smoked pulled chicken and mushroom quesadillas here last night, one of my favorite meals. Pull the smoked chicken off the bone, sautee it up with some Tex-mex seasonings, roasted/peeled red bell and jalapeno peppers, green onions, diced tomato, mushrooms and beer, add sharp cheddar and Jack cheese, guacamole, sour cream, and a cold Tecate or three, and man!



Thanks! That looks great. Wife and I are trying to cook authentic Mexican. We get ingredients from the Mexican grocery. Usually have to get the son or daughter to translate. They usually have good stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2015)

Y'all killing me!
I smoked a turkey the boy killed this past season. Also grilled a backstrap I found in the freezer. Just for good measure I also smoked some wings with a sweet and spicy sauce!


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 25, 2015)

Breakfast ta day


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 25, 2015)

Coweta Redneck said:


> GDawg told me I needed to jump in and post. 7lb butt rubbed with fox brothers (out of Darryl's rub). Just using a weber kettle. I put it on about 8 yesterday morning. Used some pecan chunks. Kept around 275 and it came off around 4. Wrapped in some foil for about an hour or so. Came out great!



WOW!!! That looks perfect!!!! Thanks for finally posting! I'll get you some more rub.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 25, 2015)

Gbeagle said:


> My first attempt at an overnight and came out great. Cooked these up for a vet friend of mine who had a hankering for something other than hamburgers and hotdogs.


That's awesome! I know he appreciated it!!!


frosty20 said:


> cooked a low country boil yesterday


Yessir that looks good!!!


JHannah92 said:


> Breakfast!
> 
> Mega-pancake and bacon. I'm full.


That's a huge pancake!!! Looks great!!


NCHillbilly said:


> Man, all that looks so good! It always amazes me at the variety of delicious eats posted on here! Coweta Redneck, that butt looks absolutely perfect.
> 
> Made some smoked pulled chicken and mushroom quesadillas here last night, one of my favorite meals. Pull the smoked chicken off the bone, sautee it up with some Tex-mex seasonings, roasted/peeled red bell and jalapeno peppers, green onions, diced tomato, mushrooms and beer, add sharp cheddar and Jack cheese, guacamole, sour cream, and a cold Tecate or three, and man!


Looking good up in the mountains NCH!!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Turned out very tasty.


Looking good Brother!!


fishbum2000 said:


> Breakfast ta day


Great start!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 25, 2015)

Mrs GaDawgs fixed us sausage biscuits this morning. They were very good!!!!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 25, 2015)

Continue addition of great smokes and meals.

David and the Mrs. Hade a steak Fred Flintstine would have been proud of.     I sure would have cleaned that bone too. 

Gonna try searing on the Akorn for supper, steaks.

Pat you gor me craving after seeing yours. Please tell the Mrs. A+ on selection. She loves her man for sure.


----------



## bigelow (May 25, 2015)

Great lookin grub guys  

just got home and now I want to cook something  

Off to the store


----------



## JHannah92 (May 25, 2015)

Had a leftover sausage dog for lunch. Love that Conecuh sausage.


----------



## tsharp (May 25, 2015)

Worked half a day to day and picked this up on the way home.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 25, 2015)

tsharp said:


> Worked half a day to day and picked this up on the way home.



Oh MAN!!!!! That is going to put a hurting on lots of folks who lay eyes on it. I bow down to that meal.  Enjoy your nap T. I know I'd lay back in the recliner after that flavor.


Got these in frig marinating. Look st the marbeling on these. They pulled me to them by the marbeling and 1 1/2 thickness.


----------



## frosty20 (May 25, 2015)

Kevinmw76 said:


> I usually order my rub.  Meatchurch.com.  Roswell hardware carries it as well.  Highly recommend it!
> 
> I got that Cheerwine glaze at Dr. Sauce in Woodstock.  But you can order it as well.
> 
> Blues Hog sauce is available all around.  I usually pick it up at Roswell Hardware or Striplings near Athens .



thnx. I see a trip to Woodstock in my near future so I can go by Dr Sauce and Atlanta bbq store


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2015)

Sweet dreams T! Like Sap said a nap would be in order. Man Sap them steaks looking good! Just got back in town, trying to decide on supper.


----------



## tsharp (May 25, 2015)

Thanks but no nap, Sap those steaks looks great. Can't wait for the pictures later on!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 25, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sweet dreams T! Like Sap said a nap would be in order. Man Sap them steaks looking good! Just got back in town, trying to decide on supper.



Thanks Moon and T. Needed something hold me over. Had some pastrami I made. So Sammie time with some variety of peppers.   No chips


----------



## Pointpuller (May 25, 2015)

Lots of awesome eats on this thread.  I did a wild turkey breast bacon weave.  Filleted out the breast, seasoned with everglades, stuffed with green onion, cream cheese, roasted peppers and sun dried tomatoes.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 25, 2015)

Point that sho sounds and looks good. 

Decided to use up some baby Bella's to go with the steaks.

Drizzled with a little EVOO, parmasene cheese and chopped rosemary, fresh picked out the door.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 25, 2015)

Sap and Pointpuller, that's gonna be gooooood! i've got a rack of baby backs in the smoke right now, fatty and wings going on soon.


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2015)

Wow!!!!!!!!!! Might be the thread of the year!!!!!!!!!!!

Akorn full of bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 25, 2015)

Man, that's lookin' good, Pay! Love me some beer-can chicken! The sun is shinin' up here.


----------



## Coweta Redneck (May 25, 2015)

Man this stuff is looking great!!


----------



## pasinthrough (May 25, 2015)

Black Angus burgers for lunch.


----------



## ButcherTony (May 25, 2015)

st.louis ribs


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 25, 2015)

Today we smoked chicken wings!


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 25, 2015)

Along with some ABTs ! Dang there is a lot of good looking food on here everyone!


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, that's lookin' good, Pay! Love me some beer-can chicken! The sun is shinin' up here.





Finished!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 25, 2015)

Pasinthrough, Kevin, Tony, Pay. lookin good! 

Startin' to smell good here. Ribs ready, fatty almost ready, wings will be ready in about half an hour. Dog is already ready to eat.


----------



## Kevinmw76 (May 25, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pasinthrough, Kevin, Tony, Pay. lookin good!
> 
> Startin' to smell good here. Ribs ready, fatty almost ready, wings will be ready in about half an hour. Dog is already ready to eat.



Thanks!  That looks off the chain good!


----------



## JHannah92 (May 25, 2015)

Seafood nite here. Cedar plank tilapia fillets, skrimps, and taters.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 25, 2015)

JHannah, that looks five different kinds of good!


----------



## pasinthrough (May 25, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pasinthrough, Kevin, Tony, Pay. lookin good!
> 
> Startin' to smell good here. Ribs ready, fatty almost ready, wings will be ready in about half an hour. Dog is already ready to eat.



I should have done a fatty!


----------



## JHannah92 (May 25, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> JHannah, that looks five different kinds of good!



Thanks. Your spread looks mighty tasty too. Got me craving a fatty now.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 25, 2015)

GOOD GRIEF!!!! Man, what a thread!! Y'all are gonna fry the server in the Cafe'!!! You guys have absolutely killed it this weekend!! Don't think I've ever seen so much awesome looking grub in my life!!!

Mrs GaDawgs handled the grilling tonight as I worked on a little boat I bought a while back. Had to rip out the deck and replace the plywood. Anyhow, I walked in from the garage to this!! It was all very very good!!!! She hit it out tha park!!!


----------



## JHannah92 (May 25, 2015)

Dadgum Gdawg, that steak looks great.


----------



## frosty20 (May 25, 2015)

cooked some country style ribs brined in cherry dr pepper


----------



## Oldstick (May 25, 2015)

Ya'll are killing me tonite.  Love that ceramic kamado grill there too Butcher Tony.  Is that a green egg or some other brand?

Big disappointment for me today, My wife, daughter and 4 year old grandson decided on an afternoon trip to Chehaw Park and zoo, with the intent on having dinner at Blackbeard's.  Wrong, should have known all the locally owned places would be closed.  Decided to settle for the grandson's favorite, Arby's.  And the one near there, with zero other cars in the lot was NOT up to my expectation for Arby's.

I figured pics not necessary for that.

And that cherry Dr. Pepper sounds good too.  So thirsty, I could guzzle a quart of that right now.  So I'm headed to the water jug.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2015)

Have mercy! This has been an over load of great food!!! Great job everyone!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2015)

*Here ya go Tsharp.*

A friend brought me a couple packs.


----------



## frosty20 (May 25, 2015)

this thread has made me replace the keyboard once and the screen twice


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2015)

*On the egg.*

Smoked boudin and some dogs.


----------



## JHannah92 (May 25, 2015)

Moonpie1 said:


> A friend brought me a couple packs.



Haven't had boudin in a while. Now I'm craving it.


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 25, 2015)

*Had a busy day*

Had a long hunt this morning, haven't posted in a while but managed to make one of my favorites.  Pineapple turkey kabobs.  Quick and oh so good!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 25, 2015)

*Good eatin.*

Hotdog, boudin,sweet tater fries, coleslaw and baked beans. This wraps it up for me.


----------



## tsharp (May 25, 2015)

Looks good everyone! Moon how was the boudin?  Smoked boudin is the way to go.


----------



## Coweta Redneck (May 25, 2015)

What a bunch of great food!

Deep fried  s'more Oreo's.. for dessert


----------



## JHannah92 (May 25, 2015)

Coweta Redneck said:


> What a bunch of great food!
> 
> Deep fried  s'more Oreo's.. for dessert



Now that sounds like the greatest thing ever.


----------



## ryork (May 25, 2015)

*Some Pics From This Weekend*

Awesome thread! Some good looking plates throughout!


----------



## cmtemple (May 25, 2015)

*Brisket and ribs*

Did a 14 hour smoke on brisket and 4.5 hour on ribs both turned out really good


----------



## cmtemple (May 25, 2015)

Ribs


----------



## cmtemple (May 25, 2015)

Home made BBQ was pretty good too


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2015)

Man this thread is off the chain good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough (May 25, 2015)

Epic thread!

One things for sure, folks around here sure do know how to eat!!

Can't wait til July 4th... already planning the menu.


----------



## Grey Man (May 25, 2015)

I'm loving this thread!

Had Bambi burgers with all kinds off goodness, grilled corn, fresh caprese salad, and bacon wrapped hot dogs. Nobody complained.


----------



## Kdog (May 26, 2015)

Below is my first attempt at burnt ends.  I sampled two prior to taking them inside.  Went back out to continue cooking, and returned to this about :10 minutes later.  I was told that I scored high on taste and texture, but my presentation was poor.  




Here is the rest of the meat.  I was very disappointed with the brisket.  While it was the juiciest/most tender one I have done, it lacked the flavor the others had.  And yes, two different types of BBQ chicken since some do not like smoked chicken.  Also had tater salad, baked beans, broccoli slaw, homemade ice cream, and I am sure a few other things.


----------



## bigelow (May 26, 2015)

Everything looks great in here


----------



## fireman32 (May 26, 2015)

Better late than not at all.  Fantastic meals in here.
I gots chicken, St. Louis ribs, fresh pork sausage, new tater salad "warm" like it's supposed to be, snap beans from the garden, cobbed corn and pear and blackberry cobbler with ice cream. BBQ bread.


----------



## fireman32 (May 26, 2015)

Bad pic of the cobbler, but the bride cooked it right!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 26, 2015)

Man this thread just continued with the awesome food and pics.  Steak got rained out yesterday. Gonna be tonight. 

Pay, I want to do a pizza too.  Thin crust.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2015)

The thread that keeps on giving!  

Here was my final plate: Ribs, fatty, nekkid dry-rubbed wangs, bbq wangs, 'sparagus, twice-baked stuffed tater, bread. This was the best rack of ribs I've smoked in a while. Not a great smoke ring, but perfect flavor and tenderness. I was too full to post pics after I ate.  A slice of that fatty was mighty good in a biscuit this morning, too.


----------



## Coweta Redneck (May 26, 2015)

I'm drooling looking at all the great food!!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 26, 2015)

NCH that plate is slap ya silly good.  Great picture.

Here's the steak and fixins spose happen last night. Just did miss the rain today.

Really like the searing on the Akorn.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 26, 2015)

Fine looking spread Hillbilly! Sap looks like you nailed! Good job!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 26, 2015)

This had to be one of the best threads ever posted in the cafe!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> This had to be one of the best threads ever posted in the cafe!



Amen!


----------



## Paymaster (May 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> This had to be one of the best threads ever posted in the cafe!



Indeed


----------



## Pointpuller (May 26, 2015)

What an awesome thread!!!  I think NChillbilly and SapeloJoeBro just 
topped off a perfect thread.  Awesome plates guys.  This thread has given me a bunch of ideas for future cooks. Thanks to all the contributors.


----------



## JHannah92 (May 26, 2015)

Epic food thread. Wonder how many total calories we cooked up this weekend?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 27, 2015)

JHannah92 said:


> Epic food thread. Wonder how many total calories we cooked up this weekend?



345,265 but who cares


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 27, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> 345,265 but who cares



You meant per person,  right?


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 27, 2015)

Not sure how, but pictures slipped my mind. I did a butt on 14 hours of smoke. An eye of round roast with HEAVY smoke for about 45 minutes, cooked to medium. Salmon fillets also cooked to about medium with heavy smoke. Everything was AMAZING.


----------



## tsharp (May 27, 2015)

This thread keeps going and going. Been on here so long I don't remember if I posted something.


----------

